# strange error



## nedry (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello i have been compiling editors/vim on my system it has been taking a long time. I am running kernel 11 p1 and this is within virtualbox. Today i saw the following error. I have no idea what it means.






I would love to know what this means.
Nedry


----------



## ASX (Oct 25, 2016)

Messages like these usually can appear after the computer clock has  been adjusted backward, either manually or by using ntp. 

When using virtualbox, IIRC there is some sort of mechanism to sync the guest clock with the host clock, most likely the guest clock has been adjusted backward at some point in time.


----------



## aragats (Oct 25, 2016)

I suspect it might be related to this or similar issue with VirtualBox:
https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/15179
I've experienced similar problems with Debian.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2016)

It's an old trick but adding this to /boot/loader.conf usually helps on virtual machines:

```
kern.hz=100
```


----------



## ljboiler (Oct 25, 2016)

I've found that is is usually caused by the guest OS not being able to keep up with timer interrupts in VirtualBox,   Try 
	
	



```
kern.hz=10
```
 in the FreeBSD guest's /boot/loader.conf.

EDIT:  Or what SirDice said...


----------

